#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  کابل HDMIبه کیس و تصویر ثابت محیط ویندوز

## touch

با درود یه یه کابل HDMIاز کیس به مانیتور LCDخانگی زدم وقتی کیس رو روشن میکنم تصویر محیط ویندوز فقط میاد بالا آیکن های رویی صفحه ویندوز مثلا MY COMPUTERوغیره نیستن و کارت گرافیک سیستم RADEON HD 5450 1G DDR3همراه با کابل VGA که میزنم این طور میشه وقتی کابل HD رو در میارم تمام آیکن ها میاد خواستم ببینم باید تنظیماتی باید انجام بدم ممنون میشم اگه کسی میدونه.

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## سفیر امید

با سلام در قسمت  displey seting  رزولیشن تصویر تان را تنظیم کنید

----------

*amir99*,*ma1369*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

اگر تصویر درسته و فقط آیکونها نیستند مربوط به رزولوشن نیست. در تنظیمات مانیتور 4 حالت وجود داره. یکی فقط مانیتور 1 ، یکی فقط مانیتور2 ، یکی هر دو اما تصویر به صورت extended یا گسترش یافته روی هر دو مانیتور (که الآن از شما روی این حالت هست، یعنی آیکونها روی مانیتور اول هست و دسکتاپ رو فقط روی مانیتور دوم میبینید) و حالت چهارم یعنی تصویر روی هر دو مانیتور ولی به صورت duplicate یعنی تکرار شده روی هر دو مانتور هست. 
شما باید یا روی حالت فقط مانیتور شماره 2 بگذارید یا روی حالت duplicate. تنظیمات این قسمت هم در همان display setting هست میتونید تنظیم کنید.

اگر هم که دسکتاپ رو به صورت کامل نمیبینید میتونه همانطور که دوستمون گفتند مربوط به رزولوشن باشه که تنظیم کنید

----------

*amir99*,*ma1369*,*sardarshams*

----------


## touch

ممنون همون تنظیم رزولوشن بود تنظیم کردم درست شد ممنون از همکاران گرامی.....

----------

*sardarshams*

----------


## nekooee

شما اگر مشکلتون از رزولوشن بوده 100 درصد تصویر دسکتاپ رو هم کامل نداشتید. لطفا همیشه برای اینکه مشکلتون درست حل بشه همه چیزها رو دقیق همانطور که هست توصیف کنید.

در حالتی که تصویر دسکتاپ کامل باشه فقط به همون دلیل که تنظیمات کارت گرافیک روی extended قرار داره آیکونها در LCD دیده نمیشه.

البته من چون نوشته بودید محیط ویندوز میاد و محیط ویندوز هر چیزی میتونه باشه منجمله آیکونها، حدس زدم که ممکنه سوالتون رو درست نگفته باشید برای همین گفتم اگر دسکتاپ رو کامل نمیبینید همانطور که دوستمون گفتند از رزولوشن هست.

----------

*sardarshams*,*صابری*,*ورداده*

----------


## touch

درست میفرمایید من همون طور که بود سوال کردم اما یه مقدار انگار سوالام شاید نکته انحرافی داشته باید ببخشید.....ممنون از توجهتون و همکاریتون

----------

*nekooee*,*sardarshams*

----------


## touch

با سلام خدمت دوستان.............این قصه هنوز ادامه داره 
1-ویندوز xp نصب کردم
2-کابل HDMIهمراه با کابل VGA باید بزنم تا تصویر بده بدون کابل VGA تصویر نمیاد......یعنی کابل HDMIرو وصل میکنم تصویر نمیده تصویر سیاه
3-هر چی دیشب رفتم تو تنظیمات قسمت کارت گرافیکش به مدل ATI 1Gمدل سافایر هست یکی یکی امتحان کردم هیچ فایده ای نداشت دیگه خستم کرد اعصابمو خراب کرد حقیقت! چون اصولا باید فقط با کابل HDMI تصویر بده نه با هردو (کابل VGA)ممنون میشم از دوستان عزیز ومحترم این مشکل حل بشه.......آهان اینم یادم اومد توقسمت تنظیمات گرافیک تو قسمت DISPLYفقط تو نوار بالا اسم تلویزیون رو زده و نوشته DIFULT VAG TV PANASONICفقط همین رو نمایش میده.
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------

*nekooee*,*صابری*

----------


## touch

ار دوستان کسی نیست یه همکاری کنه؟

----------


## touch

کسی نیست..........................................  .........................؟

----------


## nekooee

درایوری که روی ویندوز xp نصب کردید اورجینال هست؟ چون کارتهای گرافیک جدید از ویندوز xp پشتیبانی نمیکنند. فقط تصویر رو بالا میارن و خیلی از امکاناتشون کار نمیکنه.  اول چک کنید ببینید تو سایت خود شرکت سازنده کارت گرفیک شما برای مدل کارت گرافیک شما چیزی تحت عنوان درایور windows XP موجود هست یا نه؟

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

این گرافیک حتی ویندوز 8 هم ساپورت میکنه
شما با کمک این لینک گرافیک خود رو آپدیت کنید
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk29582/#post162771
بعد از آپدیت ابتدا به تنظمیات تصویر ویندوز دست نزنید
وارد تنظمیات خوده گرافیک شوید و خروجی ها رو کنترل کنید
ضمنا کامپیوتر خود رو خاموش کرده و hd رو وصل کنید - سپس کامپیوتر رو روشن کنید

Untitled10.jpg

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

بله اورجینال هست...........خودم هفته پیش خریدم اتفاقا موقع نسب میزنه.....هم به ویستا هم به اکس پی میخوره........اما نمیدونم چرا با ویندوز 7 رو که نصب کرده بودم با کابل VAGوHDMI تصویر میداد...میخوام فقط با HDMI تصویر بده که نمیده؟

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

فعلا چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه چون خودم باید پشت سیستم باشم. ولی فکر میکنم چیزی به ذهنم رسید بهتون میگم

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## touch

من تنظیمات برای ویندوز xp رو میخوام؟که روی ویندوز xp تصویر بده باHDMIمن که هر چی رفتم نتونستم..........

----------


## nekooee

تنظیمات خاصی نمیخواد. شما باید با ترکیب کلیدهای function روی حالت extended بگذارید یا duplicated که یکیش تصویر در دو مانیتور تقسیم میشه یکی در دو مانیتور تکرار. وقتی کابل رو وصل کردید ممکنه این تنظیمات عوض بشه. باید همون موقع باز کلید فانکشن و کلید مربوط به تصویر رو (در سری  F) بگیرید و عوض کنید تا روی حالت های فوق قرار بگیره.

معمولا همه به همین صورت هست!

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## touch

یعنی وقتی کامپیوتر روشن میکنم منظورتون کلید FN رو کیبرد هست با اینو دقیق نگرفتم؟

----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود خدمت شما
دوست گرامی نباید مشکلی داشته باشد بنده در خانه یک کیس دارم که با پورت hdmi  به tv lcd وصل کردم و تلویزیون را روی hdmi تنظیم کردم و بدون هیچ مشکلی تصویر با کیفیت بالا دارم البته برای چند تا از دوستان هم انجام دادم هیچ مشکلی نداشت هم صدا و هم تصویر را همزمان دارم
شما آیا از صحت کابل hdmi اطمینان دارید 
همیشه سعی کنید کابل اورجینال را تهیه کنید کمی گران است ولی ارزش دارد
موفق باشید

----------

*nekooee*,*reza_rojin*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## touch

بله سالم هست الان هم تصویر میده اما با کابل vga تصویر میده.....نمیدنم چطور تنظیمش کنم با xpکارت گرافیک با 7 جواب میده حتی xp و vista رو هم ساپورت میکنم.................من نمیدونم تو xp چطور تنظیمش کنم.

----------


## nekooee

بله منظورم کلید FN بود. روی لپ تاپها این کلید هست و در اکثر مدلها با ترکیب این کلید با یکی از کلیدهای F حالت تصویر عوض میشه. البته از تنظیمات هم میشه عوض کرد این شرت کات هست

----------

*reza_rojin*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

پست 11 رو تصحیح میکنم
این گرافیک وین ایکس پی رو ساپورت میکنه و چون 3D هستش قابلیت دو تصویر همزمان رو هم داره
وقتی هم آیکون ها تو تصویر ظاهر نمیشه یعنی مشکل نرم افزاری وجود داره 
شما این لینک  رو  حتما دانلود و نصب بکنید 
متاسفانه مشاهده میکنم که شما زیاد اهل تشکر کردن نیستید - مجبورم کمی از پست رو مخفی میکنم





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*nekooee*,*reza_rojin*,*touch*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## touch

نه دوست عزیز این حرفها چیه ما که همیشه تشکر کردیمو تشکر هم میکنیم تو پستهای قبلی رو نگاه نمیکنید..........ما همیشه ارادت داریم به همه دوستان آقای باسم ممنون از همکاریت دوست عزیز

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

خدمت دوستان عزیز بگم که درست شد...........کابل HDMIخراب بود که تصویر نمیومد.........یه کابل دیگه گذاشتم اوکی شد......جا داره از همه دوستان و همکاران گرامی نهایت تشکر رو داشته باشم ممنون از توجه و همراهیتون شادو پیروز تندرست باشد.

----------

*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

پس حرف اقای امجدی درست در اومد

----------

*nekooee*,*touch*,*صابری*

----------

